# Проблемы со звуком :(

## Sirko

Привет всем!

Имеется странна проблемка. Попробую описать сначала.

Начал устанавливать Gentoo. В яде подключил поддержку alsa (все по документации), поставил необходимые пакеты alsa, из консоли проверил звук - все работает. aplay проигрывает файлы, mpg123 тоже, короче, все нормально. Начал устанавливать kde. Все прошло нормально, при ПЕРВОМ запуске звук был, но недолго (проиграла только музыка при загрузке, и все). После етого звук пропал. Как из консоли, так и из kde. Ядро вываливается с такой ошибкой:

```

Unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address 1ce8400c 

 printing eip: 

c016d020 

*pde = 00000000 

Oops: 0000 [#1] 

Modules linked in: snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_seq_device snd_intel8x0 snd_ac97_codec snd_ac97_bus snd_pcm snd_timer snd soundcore snd_page_alloc nvidia 8139too ata_piix sata_via sata_svw sata_sil sata_promise libata 

CPU:    0 

EIP:    0060:[<c016d020>]    Tainted: P      VLI 

EFLAGS: 00010006   (2.6.14-gentoo-r4) 

EIP is at fasync_helper+0x30/0xd0 

eax: c156d8cc   ebx: 00000000   ecx: dd546108   edx: 1ce84000 

esi: d714d080   edi: c156d8cc   ebp: 00000000   esp: d7d07ed8 

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068 

Process artsd (pid: 6407, threadinfo=d7d06000 task=dd83b5a0) 

Stack: c014a9a5 c06cf46c 00000000 dd049980 dda10320 dd759600 d714d080 e097c405 

       ffffffff d714d080 00000000 c156d8cc 00000008 00000000 dd6f944c d714d080 

       c015bc05 dd6f944c d714d080 00000000 00000000 dd6f944c dffe4180 dd896b30 

Call Trace: 

 [<c014a9a5>] unmap_page_range+0x95/0xc0 

 [<e097c405>] snd_pcm_release+0x45/0xd0 [snd_pcm] 

 [<c015bc05>] __fput+0x175/0x190 

 [<c014d15a>] remove_vm_struct+0x4a/0x80 

 [<c014ea4f>] unmap_vma_list+0x1f/0x30 

 [<c014ee2b>] do_munmap+0x11b/0x150 

 [<c014eea9>] sys_munmap+0x49/0x70 

 [<c0103029>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb 

Code: 53 83 ec 0c 31 db 89 4c 24 08 8b 6c 24 28 8b 74 24 24 8b 7c 24 2c 85 ed 0f 85 83 00 00 00 fa 8b 17 89 f9 85 d2 74 13 8d 74 26 00 <39> 72 0c 74 3b 8d 4a 08 8b 52 08 85 d2 75 f1 85 ed 74 20 c7 03

```

причем, если запускать из консоли, например, aplay, то вместо 

```

.....

Process artsd (pid: 6407, threadinfo=d7d06000 task=dd83b5a0) 

.....

```

появляется такое

```

.....

Process aplay (pid: 6407, threadinfo=d7d06000 task=dd83b5a0) 

.....

```

Что я не так сделал, в какую сторону нужно копать?

Заранее благодарен за ответ.

----------

## afrit

попробуй так: убери из ядра алсу,осс, поставь alsa-driver alsa-utils  и т.п. в USE включи oss, если он тебе нужен

(из личного опыта, так проблем меньше всего)

----------

## Sirko

 *afrit wrote:*   

> попробуй так: убери из ядра алсу,осс, поставь alsa-driver alsa-utils  и т.п. в USE включи oss, если он тебе нужен
> 
> (из личного опыта, так проблем меньше всего)

 

Блин, ето вообще что-то новое!!!! Под простым пользователем дальше /home никуда выйти не можно!!!! КДЕ тоже уже не запускается, говорит что unable to cd /home/username!!!! Заново ставить, что ли. Первый раз такое! 

А за подсказку спасибо, буду пробовать.

----------

## viy

У тебя с правами проблемы. Ты давно систему поставил?

----------

## Sirko

 *viy wrote:*   

> У тебя с правами проблемы. Ты давно систему поставил?

 

Нет. Три дня. Полетел старый винт, решил заново поставить, думал посмотреть на новый КДЕ 3.50, а тут такая бяка. Причом даные грабли начали проявлятся постепенно - в консоли все было нормально (звук, перемещение по директориям под простым пользователем и т.д.). Поставил КДЕ - начались траблы со звуком, потом внезапно и перестал работать и КДЕ под простым пользователем. В логах тишина. Полная. Даже не знаю, куда копать  :Sad:  . Я знаю, что ето 100% мои руки, но в какую сторону их исправлять - ума не приложу.

----------

## viy

Ты смотри на те файлы/директории, что вызывают проблемы, смотри на их владельцев и права доступа. И думай.

Можешь логи/вывод сюда запостить, когда войдешь в тупик.

----------

## Sirko

 *viy wrote:*   

> Ты смотри на те файлы/директории, что вызывают проблемы, смотри на их владельцев и права доступа. И думай.
> 
> Можешь логи/вывод сюда запостить, когда войдешь в тупик.

 

Ок. Делаю самое простое, под простым пользователем:

```

sergey@linux ~ $ cd /

sergey@linux / $ ls -l

ls: .: Permission denied

sergey@linux / $

```

Пользователь sergey член групы wheel, users, audio (думаю, стандартный набор  :Smile:  ). (Кста, разобрался, чего не пускало в КДЕ - я добавил себя в группу root (gid=0), когда убрал, то все стало нормально). 

Права на директории, которые в / такие:

```

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 2005-12-16 09:04 bin

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 2005-12-12 23:55 boot

drwxr-xr-x  15 root root 14180 2005-12-19 13:34 dev

drwxr-xr-x  52 root root  4096 2005-12-19 15:34 etc

drwxr-xr-x   5 root root  4096 2005-12-15 08:41 home

drwxr-xr-x   9 root root  4096 2005-12-15 01:18 lib

drwx------   2 root root 16384 2005-12-12 20:25 lost+found

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 2005-12-15 01:22 media

drwxr-xr-x   5 root root  4096 2005-12-14 13:44 mnt

drwxr-xr-x   4 root root  4096 2005-12-17 13:05 opt

dr-xr-xr-x  99 root root     0 2005-12-19 15:34 proc

drwx------   9 root root  4096 2005-12-19 11:51 root

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 2005-12-16 09:06 sbin

drwxr-xr-x  10 root root     0 2005-12-19 15:34 sys

drwxrwxrwt  13 root root  4096 2005-12-19 13:35 tmp

drwxr-xr-x  16 root root  4096 2005-12-14 20:52 usr

drwxr-xr-x  12 root root  4096 2005-12-12 22:46 var

```

И, самое интересное - при попытке сделать од простым пользователем sudo -s, говорит что sudo: can't open /etc/sudoers: Permission denied. Когда меняю права на файл sudoers, то говорит, что неправильное разрешение на файл, должно быть 0440. Из под рута тоже нельзя сделать sudo, говорит can't open /etc/sudoers: Permission denied. Хотя в файле sudoers есть такие строки:

```

root    ALL=(ALL) ALL

%wheel  ALL=(ALL)       ALL

```

Может, ето как-то связано с pam'ом?

Что подскажите?

----------

## viy

Давай вывод id, whoami.

И еще emerge -Dpv system...

----------

## Sirko

 *viy wrote:*   

> Давай вывод id, whoami.
> 
> И еще emerge -Dpv system...

 

id

```

uid=1000(sergey) gid=100(users) groups=10(wheel),18(audio),35(games),100(users)

```

whoami

```

sergey

```

emerge -Dpv system

```

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2005q [2005p] 319 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.6b-r2 [1.6-r1] +nls 233 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.1_pre1 [2.0.53] -build (-selinux) 240 kB

*** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself,

    recalculate dependencies, and complete the merge.

    You may avoid the remerging of packages by updating portage on its own.

[ebuild  NS   ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.4  65 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/opengl-update-3.0.0 [2.2.1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-4.16 [4.13] -build +python 536 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r4 [9.0-r3] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/xterm-207 [204] -Xaw3d +doc -toolbar +truetype +unicode 727 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-print/cups-1.1.23-r5 [1.1.23-r4] -cjk -gnutls +nls +pam +samba -slp +ssl 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/nasm-0.98.39-r2 [0.98.39-r1] -build +doc 0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.4  93 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.6-r1 [2.6.0-r6] +acl -build -ipv6 -static 673 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/findutils-4.3.0 [4.1.20-r1] -build +nls (-selinux) -static 1,102 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/grep-2.5.1-r9 [2.5.1-r8] -build +nls +pcre* -static 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.17 [2.14] +nls 1,687 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-21.8 [21.6] -ipv6 +nls (-selinux) 222 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-1.3.9 [1.3.7] -build +debug* -justify -minimal +ncurses +nls +slang* +spell +unicode* 1,109 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-393 [385_p4-r2] +unicode 285 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.01 [1.00-r4] +debug* -floppyboot -make-symlinks -netboot -savedconfig -static 948 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hdparm-6.1 [5.9] 39 kB

Total size of downloads: 8,285 kB

```

Ничего такого, что относилось бы к системе, не вижу.....

----------

## viy

Ты это... сидишь на тильде? Думаю, что да, т.к. у меня:

 *emerge -pv portage wrote:*   

> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/portage-2.0.51.22-r3 -build (-selinux) 0 kB 
> ...

 

Я бы сказал так --- ты должен сам понимать что ты делаешь, если используешь нестабильные версии.

Если есть возможность, то попробуй переставиться (вся система) без тильды.

----------

## afrit

под рутом

```
chmod 755 /
```

----------

## Sirko

 *viy wrote:*   

> Ты это... сидишь на тильде? Думаю, что да, т.к. у меня:
> 
>  *emerge -pv portage wrote:*   These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> ...

 

Тильду использовал только для установки KDE, до етого ставил без нее.

----------

## Sirko

Решил заново все переставить.

После окончания установки вылезла проблоема, когда простой пользователь не может зайти дальше /home и не может сделать sudo -s

Решилось так, как советовали выше:

```

chmod 755 /

```

Сейчас буду ставить алсу и кде. Посмотрим, что получится.

Если будут проблемы, то буду спрашивать у вас совета  :Smile: 

Всем спасибо за помощь!

----------

## Sirko

 *Sirko wrote:*   

> Сейчас буду ставить алсу и кде. Посмотрим, что получится.

 

Alsa стала нормально. Играются как mp3 с wav, так и ogg. КДЕ буду ставить ночью. Кста, может кто знает, нужна поддержка arts для работы звука в кедах, или нет?

----------

